# Is my goat dying?!



## emily (Aug 18, 2012)

So I walked out to my goat pen and the first thing my eyes landed on was my little doe laying out on her side bleating and bleating. I checked on her and she got up but didn't move around much. At first I thought she had broken a leg but then I saw her move around and she was ok...she was slow and acted kind of stiff. I don't know if she's hurt or if it something internal...the only thing that I know of that could cause something internally is that she has gotten a little bit of leftover garlic powder left in my pyrs bowl. She's just acting kind of sluggish and slightly gimpy but nothing appears to be broken. Thoughts?

Sorry for typos, I'm on my phone.


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 18, 2012)

Some garlic powder shouldn't hurt her....is she eating and drinking?  With the stiffness my first thought was tetanus...have you checked her over carefully for any wounds?

I'm a sheep person...hope some goat people come on with experience and suggestions for you soon!!!  And of course this would happen on a weekend when vet offices are closed and not as many people are online.

Hope your goat will be okay...it's awful when one of our critters suddenly has a problem and we don't know why or what to do to help


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 18, 2012)

Check her temp.  It should be 102-103.

Is she current on her shots?

Garlic is a toxic thing, but it would take more than a little power to cuase toxicity.  It wouldnt take much to cause upset tummy though.

I'd drench her with some baking soda (2tbsp in enough water to make it just liquid enough to get thru a syringe).  She wont like it and you may end up wearing a good part of it.

I'd follow it with some probios (yogurt if you dont have probios)

Check her belly to see if its hard and tight or swollen.  If so, keep her walking, if she wont walk, try to elevate the front end and bang on her belly with an open palm, both sides.


----------

